

5 questions to ask before buying enterprise software - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2012/06/five-questions-to-ask-before-buying.html

======
lmm
I hate software that expects to be extended in its own editor; they're
invariably inferior to what I'm used to. IDEs are a hard problem; far better
to buy something that integrates into eclipse than something that includes its
own inferior version therof.

